# Love watching a fast GSD in Agility (videos)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Look at the start of this, jump, jump, NOT the tunnel!





 
and Glory's sister on the same course


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

That was fun watching. Thanks.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Glory's sister is already in Excellent?? Wow that's fast! Speaking of fast- Suka was _very_ fun to watch! It's the same handler, right?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Glory's sister is already in Excellent?? Wow that's fast! Speaking of fast- Suka was _very_ fun to watch! It's the same handler, right?


Glory's sister is a SUPERSTAR! Nice to see how well she is doing...  And it is the same handler with her older dog and new dog!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

VERY NICE! TG I don't have a barker. Don't think I could focus with that. Younger dog is more sure & steady imo. Both are great dogs & great runs. Second dog reminds me how my Sable runs, esp by passing the table for a min & once on checking the world out, lol Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for posting. I start Beginners Agility in Oct so I can't wait!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Loved it! What a pleasure to watch such dogs running and jumping. 
Suka is fast! Wow! 

I love Bria's little "hop" pushing down on her four feet on the two on/two off contact as if to say: "Here! Id did it! See?"

But I'm confused Jenn . . . When do they get to bite the sleeve?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett really enjoyed that video. She was barking right along.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those were fun. 

I noticed both dogs seemed to have trouble jumping right over the contact on the A-frame and possibly the teeter, but both of them slowed down and hesitated kind of to ensure the contact was hit on the dog walk. Could you explain this a little, whether they work on speed or work on hitting contacts first, or whether some dogs enthusiasm is just going to lose them a little on those things because to correct it might cause more trouble. 

I am not knocking the dogs -- they are excellent, just wondering.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Castlemaid said:


> But I'm confused Jenn . . . When do they get to bite the sleeve?


I'm sure that was AFTER the run, when they went back to their car/tent for the celebration!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice runs 



> TG I don't have a barker. Don't think I could focus with that.


You would hate Strauss. He's not just a barker, he's a screamer.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

First, thanks to Jenn for posting Suka and Bria videos! I'm **** proud of my girls. To answer various questions/comments:
Yes, Bria (Gilliath v Wildhaus) is now in Exc STD. I'm impatient, and we have relatively few AKC trial opportunities here in western Montana (that is, within a 300 mile radius) so I brought her out in late March. She's been steadily improving, but is still dealing with some confidence issues at the weaves. At home - accurate and nearly as fast as Suka; at a trial - not so much.

On the barking comment (LOL): I don't even hear Suka's barking when I'm on course - too focused on getting to the right spot! she's *almost* as fast as my trainer's Nationals-qualified BC.

Contacts: I've trained both girls in 2o2o. Suka long ago abandoned stopped contacts at a trial (my fault, of course), and occasionally misses a contact. If she does it several times in a row I pull her off the course, and that gets her attention and she's careful again for a while (often a whole season or more before she misses again).

Bria has been occasionally running through her contacts in a trial, but I'm trying to reinforce her 2o2o so she doesn't end up like Suka.

Thank you, everyone, for sharing the fun of my agility girlies!

Julie and
Suka v. Sapphire Mountain, CDX RE MX2 MXJ XF BH
Bria (Gilliath) v. Wildhaus, OA NAJ NF


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, yea you probably learn to block it out.....  Both girls are very pretty & were fun to watch. Enjoy.....run clean...


ArtistInNature said:


> First, thanks to Jenn for posting Suka and Bria videos! I'm **** proud of my girls. To answer various questions/comments:
> Yes, Bria (Gilliath v Wildhaus) is now in Exc STD. I'm impatient, and we have relatively few AKC trial opportunities here in western Montana (that is, within a 300 mile radius) so I brought her out in te March. She's been steadily improving, but is still dealing with some confidence issues at the weaves. At home - accurate and nearly as fast as Suka; at a trial - not so much.
> 
> On the barking comment (LOL): I don't even hear Suka's barking when I'm on course - too focused on getting to the right spot! she's *almost* as fast as my trainer's Nationals-qualified BC.
> ...


----------

